# The Legend Of Korra:Official Opening Titles! HQ!



## Valwin (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## bradzx (Dec 4, 2011)

What happen to Aang?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Dec 4, 2011)

bradzx said:


> What happen to Aang?


He died, this is 70 years in the future.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 4, 2011)

So who is Korra?


----------



## klim28 (Dec 4, 2011)

The next Avatar


----------



## bradzx (Dec 4, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > What happen to Aang?
> ...


He died in war?  Man I miss it alot.  How I can watch it old episode?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

klim28 said:


> The next Avatar


Okey, so they gunna introduce a new avatar and retell the same story over and over and over and over and over, with a new avatar each time? =D


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 4, 2011)

This is what I have been waiting for.


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 4, 2011)

It could become something along the lines of Doctor Who. Even though one is a British Sci-Fi Television series. The other an American made anime. If done correctly it could work. If only Korra does what David Tennant did for Doctor Who .


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Okey, so they gunna introduce a new avatar and retell the same story over and over and over and over and over, with a new avatar each time? =D
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ


I doubt, specially from what I seen and heard, that it is going to be the same story.
Yes, there will probably be back stories, but that not a bad thing.

Can't wait for this. 


bradzx said:


> He died in war?  Man I miss it alot.  How I can watch it old episode?


From the sound of it, he died by age.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Dec 4, 2011)

bradzx said:


> He died in war?  Man I miss it alot.  How I can watch it old episode?


He died of natural causes (I assume) over the course of the 70 years between the end of the first series and the start of the new series.


----------



## bradzx (Dec 4, 2011)

OH he died for 70 years old.  He look young kid to me.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Okey, so they gunna introduce a new avatar and retell the same story over and over and over and over and over, with a new avatar each time? =D
> ...


lol what I meant is that it's going to be "he's the last airbender! blah blah blah blah" all over again, if there's going to be a new last airbender after the previous last airbender's death. 

... what's with the last airbender thing, if there's going to be a new one whenever the current one dies. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> lol what I meant is that it's going to be "he's the last airbender! blah blah blah blah" all over again, if there's going to be a new last airbender after the previous last airbender's death.
> 
> ... what's with the last airbender thing, if there's going to be a new one whenever the current one dies. ಠ_ಠ


All avatars have to be born to some tribe which is done in a certain order. Aang was technically the last airbender because he was born as a airbender.  All the airbenders got attack and killed. Unless Aang got very busy, there are no more airbenders. Korra is the new avatar born of the water tribe. Although see can use all elements, she was born as a waterbender, as
stated before, there are no more airbenders. Korra isn't the last of anything. This is her legend.

Only after two generations of avatars (earth then fire) would there be another airbender which could be 140+ years later.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > lol what I meant is that it's going to be "he's the last airbender! blah blah blah blah" all over again, if there's going to be a new last airbender after the previous last airbender's death.
> ...


Even though the official name is The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra? Poor Korra, she's last of nothing! ;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Even though the official name is The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra? Poor Korra, she's last of nothing! ;O;





> originally titled _*Avatar: The Legend of Korra*_


Right in the link.
They probably tie that on because everyone knows the phase, The Last Airbender.
I doubt they portrait her as the last Airbender because (after I think about it, iirc) there is someone there
that teaches her.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 4, 2011)

Heh, I remember watching Avatar all the time, I got really interested in it, but then I stopped watching it because it usually came on when I was at school


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the official name is The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra? Poor Korra, she's last of nothing! ;O;
> ...


Oh, didn't bother reading it.  I guess they didn't want to use the word 'Avatar' because it would derive confusion with this Avatar >_>


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Oh, didn't bother reading it.  I guess they didn't want to use the word 'Avatar' because it would derive confusion with this Avatar >_>


That too. 

I hope they find a way or want to expand it pass two seasons. :/


----------



## Gahars (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh God, that is just great. I can't wait to see what the creators do with a brand new setting and cast of characters.

This will not get here soon enough.


----------



## Necron (Dec 4, 2011)

Y-A-Y, I've waiting for this for months!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 9, 2011)

DAMN YOU VIACOM! UNBLOCK THIS VIDEO AT ONCE!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Avatar
> ...




not really the same 

korra knows how to bend 3 of the 4 elements there no war


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 9, 2011)

there are new airbenders, this is only planned to go for one season, korra already knows how to bend most stuff, shes from the water tribe, she had the body of a guy, at least when shes wearing those water tribe clothes.
also theres supposed to be several old chars kids cameos and stuff

im excited, hope they have some backstory about zuko and his mom and stuff like that though


----------



## Coconut (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww yeah. Korra is awesome. Avatar is awesome.


----------



## Jax (Dec 15, 2011)

Mirror?

The video got deleted.

Edit: Got one!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y82771x1vwd7tt9/korra.avi


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2011)

i fix the video


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

Just when I thought I was done with Avatar: TLAB, they drag me back in.


----------



## Jax (Dec 15, 2011)

Cave Johnson is the Airbending Master :'D


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2011)

God i cant wait for this. The Last Airbender was so epic, probally one of the best series Nick has aired, i actually teared up a bit when it ended. (And when i was forced to see the horrible movie


----------



## AlicjaSzewczyk (Feb 20, 2012)

Korra is the daughter of Sokka


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 21, 2012)

[





KingVamp said:


> All avatars have to be born to some tribe which is done in a certain order. Aang was technically the last airbender because he was born as a airbender.  All the airbender got attack and killed. Unless Aang got very busy, there are no more airbenders.


... Did you even watch the video? The narrator says that Aang is his father. Which means that the narrator will inevitably be Korra's Air Mentor.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope that Korra looks nice.
If she's ugly i'm not even gonna bother with the new series.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I hope that Korra looks nice.
> If she's ugly i'm not even gonna bother with the new series.



Smooth, buddy. Real smooth.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Did you even read the whole thread? I recalled that months ago.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2012)

I CAME.
HAVE YOU, CAME?


----------



## Coconut (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna love this series just because of Mako.
MAKO


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 18, 2012)

Since this is the nearest direct thread about Korra, I will say the first episode is rather  _pleasant_. It has a nice soundtrack thus far too.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > lol what I meant is that it's going to be "he's the last airbender! blah blah blah blah" all over again, if there's going to be a new last airbender after the previous last airbender's death.
> ...


I'm pretty sure they don't need airbender blood to be airbenders though, Aang could of just teached more people airbending or something.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 18, 2012)

Twiffles said:


> Since this is the nearest direct thread about Korra, I will say the first episode is rather  _pleasant_. It has a nice soundtrack thus far too.


How have you watched the first episode? I thought it wasn't coming on until April...


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 18, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> How have you watched the first episode? I thought it wasn't coming on until April...


The power of magic.


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick goofed and accidentally leaked the episode.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 18, 2012)

Zeroneo said:


> Nick goofed and accidentally leaked the episode.


_Technically_ it's just sitting on Nick's servers. Someone just bugged a Nick guy for half an hour and got the very... unoriginal password. Then the internet happened. But yes, "leaked".


----------

